# Wading Options for the Hurion ?



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

I've got 1 day to fish (Friday) and have the Huron on my short list. I usually go to some of the Cleveland area rivers, but they are blown as of now with only a slight chance they will come into shape by Friday.

Are there area's to fish on the Huron where a Guy can wade and cast a fly, or is most of the fishing doen from boat/bank? 

If all else fails , I'm gonna leave at 33o AM and drive hard to the PM. Never fished there either, but I got the winter fever.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Most of the fishing is by boat or bank. The river is really made for wading. Soft bottom that will sink your feet. Also the better water is usually fast. There are also limited spots to get in the water since much of the shore is privately owned.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

gunrod said:


> Most of the fishing is by boat or bank. The river is really made for wading. Soft bottom that will sink your feet. Also the better water is usually fast. There are also limited spots to get in the water since much of the shore is privately owned.


Hey do you know any part of the huron where you have pools? , by which a place for fly fishing with a indicator.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

gunrod said:


> Most of the fishing is by boat or bank. The river is really made for wading. Soft bottom that will sink your feet. Also the better water is usually fast. There are also limited spots to get in the water since much of the shore is privately owned.


Thanks .


----------



## ditchrat (Jan 8, 2008)

There is good wading from telograph to the boat launch if the river is not to high. Just becareful of the big rocks. there is also good runs to flyfish on both sides of 75 if you can find the access. good luck and becarefull


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

gunrod said:


> Most of the fishing is by boat or bank. The river is NOT really made for wading. Soft bottom that will sink your feet. Also the better water is usually fast. There are also limited spots to get in the water since much of the shore is privately owned.


Had to change that to NOT really made for wading. 

You can wade from Telegraph to the launch but the water was moving pretty good last weekend. I motored up and had to fill gas in the motor 3 times to get to my spots. In normal flows I fill up once on the way.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

I wouldn't think twice about nymphing in the metroparks on the top side of the dam. I am sure there are some silver fish that have run the ladder with all the high water we have had lately.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

tsr770 said:


> I wouldn't think twice about nymphing in the metroparks on the top side of the dam. I am sure there are some silver fish that have run the ladder with all the high water we have had lately.


Agreed. I wish they would make a launch up there. I would love to explore that water.


----------



## kaplan (Dec 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the info Gents. I ended up just driving up and checking out the Huron with no intention to fish. Went to Labo (?) park, the dam, and Willow Metro Park. A nice looking river. Looked like you could do some swinging on that river.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Yeah but the problem really is that there are not a whole lot of fish to play with. Very very very few. Nice place to wet a line anyway


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

gunrod said:


> Agreed. I wish they would make a launch up there. I would love to explore that water.


If there was a launch up there it would be the last straw to get me to purchase a sled...... I'm about >----< that far from buying one already and that would be all it takes.....


----------

